# reloading for Browning BAR



## maximini14 (Dec 19, 2007)

This is a continuation of BAR Accuracy thread from march 08. Look there.

I had been having accuracy problems with my BAR in 338 win mag and this is what I've done thus far to improve accuracy.

had gunsmith inspect firearm- crown ok, tightened forearm screw (no torque figure)

loaded up some starting loads using IMR4350 and 215 gr Sierra gamekings and proceeded to use bore lapping kit to impregnate different grits onto bullets and proceeded to "fire lap" barrel to polish out any rough spots.

Did thorough case prep on 20 cases-full length re-size of cases (non small base die), uniform trim to length, primer pocket uniforming and cleaning, flash-hole reaming, case neck clean.

Loaded up 4 rounds each of Vihtavouri n150 with 63 gr start load up to 67 gr Max at 1 grain increments using 180 grain Nosler ballistic tips.

Fired 1st round to foul bore, then 3 for group, fairly quickly, about 1 minute for all 4 shots using Caldwell lead sled rest. Cleaned bore between each set of loads with Butch's Bore Shine, bronze brush about 15 strokes, and 4 patches to dry bore.

63 and 64 gr loads got about 3 to 4 inch groups
65 gr load about 3"
66 gr load 1 1/8" group - "BA DA BING"- velocity 3,127 fps
67 gr Max load opened up to 1 5/8" at 3,168 fps with one flyer 3" out

Factory Federal 180 gr Accubonds previously did 8 to 10 inch groups!!!!

Some Nosler 180 gr Accubonds are on order to compare apples to apples and will reload some of those next to try.

I bought one of those Sims barrel vibration tamers I might try, but they are sure ugly and the BAR is such a fine looking gun- we'll see.

Also have some Barnes 185 gr TSX bullets I will try. I've never loaded any Barnes bullets before. I've heard they run at higher pressure. Anyone know what the formula is for a safe starting load? Should I reduce 5%?

In the future will do load prep for 215 gr Sierra Gamekings, 225 gr Hornady Interbonds and 225 gr Nosler Accubonds for elk fodder.

Thank God for hand-loading as it really made this BAR shine for a "semi".
I've got a big 10 point whitetail in mind here in New Hampshire with a 180 gr ballistic tip with his name on it!

Maximini14


----------



## p67 (Nov 4, 2008)

I see your post is a little old now but will tack on anyway.

Firstly. Sounds like the gunsmith did bugger all. Unlikely there was that much wrong with it in the first place.

I have always owned BAR's [and a Remmy 7400 which was a crap rifle]. All mine have been in 270. None have ever jammed. All shot well.

This is what I have done to help things along.

I always free up the foreend. That is it only touches the barrel at the point where it mounts on the gas block and the 2 points either side of the receiver. You will find more often than not an out-of-the-box setup will touch the barrel at some other point.

The triggers are pretty good. Mine get better with age. The second to last BARII I bought I actually swapped the trigger over from my old one as it was mint.

Handloading is the key. Obviously you can tune your ammo to your rifle which is essentially what the BOSS system does [other than make you, your mate and your dog go deaf].

One tip I picked up recently was to buy a Stoney Point OAL guage to make sure I was seating my bullets 0.050" of the lands. I didn't think much of this theory until I tried it and mt groups improved. Not heaps, but improved.

You will find that with Barnes bullets you will need to get them 0.050" of the lands anyway. [or thereabouts].

I also discovered that the BAR has a short throat or 'freebore' Some factory rounds in .270 actually contact the lands. Hence the resons those factory rounds probably never shot that well.

Not sure what scope and mounts you have but make sure they are tight and DONT MOVE. I used weaver style systems. Warne bases or Leupy. Semis have quite an impact with the bolt coming back so quickly.

Hope this helps.


----------



## maximini14 (Dec 19, 2007)

I did use a gauge to determine max overall cartridge and found that I couldn't come close to seating .005 off lands. With this rifle, my OAL was limited by the magazine length which was well short of the .005 off lands goal.

The best I could do was make my OAL as long as magazine interior length and then had to back off that figure to get reliable cartridge feeding by .010.

I have checked for free floating of barrel and it is good except of course where gas block is.

I still want to try other bullet / powder combos to see if It will get better.

I will also try that Sims Barrel Resonator. Anyone have any experience with these things? Where is good starting point, and how much movement is necessary to see an influence in grouping.


----------



## p67 (Nov 4, 2008)

Wow. Surprised about the seating depth issue. Then again I have never owned a BAR in 30-06 so it might be common in that caliber.

Seriously. The 1 1/8" grouping your getting is probably the best your going to get, it is a semi auto.

I would sty clear of Barnes if you cant get close to the lands. Only speaking from my experiences and from what people have posted about Barnes, the seating depth seems to be the sticking point there. Hey, anything is worth a crack, but they are dam pricey to start load development on.

I have never used one of those fandangled things you speak of. Use it as a paper weight. 

I'm usually happy with 1.5" 5 shot groups out of my semi.


----------



## maximini14 (Dec 19, 2007)

Just for the record-this a 338 win mag.

I did try some of the Barnes 185 gr TSX bullets. Did not like them at all. Groups we're in the 4 to 6" range, and velocity was only 2700 fps. Not what i had expected at all. Anyone want 30 barnes bullets- 185 gr?


----------



## p67 (Nov 4, 2008)

Got ya.

For that calibre I would say your doing pretty darn fine with the load you worked out then.

To the naysayers that say the new LongTracs [and ShortTracs] are crap. [not from this forum but another]

Pic of new rig and preliminary testing group. Scope is a Swaro 3-12x50










MOA 3 shot group using my old recipe [for previous BAR's]. 59.5g H4831sc, 130gn Interlock.










Ive test it so far with about 50rnds. Flawless operation.

It shoots!. I havent even started load development for this one yet.

Proof.


----------



## maximini14 (Dec 19, 2007)

Thats a nice group! Which shot was the flyer? With my BAR the last shot is the flyer as barrel heats up.

Nice rig - is that a short track 270wsm? With a 130 gr bullet i figure it must be.


----------



## p67 (Nov 4, 2008)

First shot is the high one.

Its in .270WIN. Not much of a short'n'fat fan yet [the WSM's]. Besides you can only get 3 in the mag and I don't have any need for a mag. cartridge.

I would love one in 7mm08 or .260. Grrrr Browning 

Usually when I am load testing I wait 2mins in between shots. I also use Dan Newberrys load development.

http://optimalchargeweight.embarqspace.com/
or
http://www.twincityrodandgun.com/PDF files/Dan Newberry - OCW.pdf
If you google it you will find it in post on forums everywhere.

Another thing to consider is using the faster burning powders in your semi. Apparently with the slower powders you get higher gas port pressures which the BAR doesn't like. I have never had problems but the I cant get inside the gas port to see whats going on either.

I have stuck with common 270 powders. 4350, 4831 and at times WIN760 or 414.

If your BAR can print a 1.5" 5 shot group consistently you cant ask it for better. I doubt that any animal will know.

Distances I shoot to are out to 300yds. Red deer are the target. A lot of this has been spotlighting also, which means I am head or neck shooting. If I do my bit, its dead deer everytime.

Dont forget to learn how to strip your BAR down. Clean the gas piston rod and lube it etc. Piece of cake to do. Disassembling my BAR, stripping it and reassembling has never changed POI.

Good luck.


----------

